# I have a great job and I suck at it



## ckd28 (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm working at one of the big 4 in management consulting. I went to an Ivy league school. I should be very comfortable.

But I feel like no one likes me at work. I just sit and stare and don't talk to them because they are all much older and I feel like everything I say is weird. I just think they think I'm SO WEIRD :|

And my work sucks. I used to be such a workaholic in high school. I would have excelled. And now I'm no one.

I feel like I'm in a rut. I have a sweet boyfriend who is also pretty SA but he's funny, so that when he does open up, everyone really likes him. I'm not funny. My jokes are always the worst, and usually I don't even understand the jokes others make.

I just feel like such a loser


----------



## asiyaajami (Oct 2, 2013)

I know the feeling. I loved and excelled at a "junior Ivy" school, so I was excited to try new things in the working world. I've never felt such lack of confidence since being out of school. I keep asking myself am I getting into bad situations or is it my fault. My company is full of older people (it has a promote-from-the-inside business model), so I feel disconnected. Now my work ethic has gone down the drain. I'm so unmotivated to do anything, even change my life. I wish I could give you advice but I do know where you're coming from.


----------



## original (Nov 18, 2011)

I feel exactly the same as you. Brilliant at school. Now i Have a great job but I feel like I'm a let down in my role. Dread every day. Unmotivated and everything feels like an effort.

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

ckd28 said:


> I'm working at one of the big 4 in management consulting.


Whats the culture and the work like there?


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I was the same. Was on a one-year contract and it wasn't extended. I wonder why...


----------

